# Heat Pressing Mesh Shorts



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you heat press plastisols on Mesh? Will the mesh do well in the heat press as long as its 100% polyester?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can press polyester mesh shorts. I had some mixed results, most of them turned out great but one or two the ink didn't fully transfer and the print was light. Not sure what happened. Probably something where you might need to play around with the time & temp.


----------



## ottie35 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Bro........any special type of instructions or transfers? I ordered from F&M.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I used F&M. Try 325 for 7 seconds first.


----------

